# Synth for alternative scoring?



## Viegaard (Dec 3, 2016)

I am looking for a synthesizer (VST) that can both add some flavor to my scores, but also be used if I want to venture into the world of electronic music.

I am not looking for a rompler like Nexus - So I end up sounding like David Guetta.

Currently I have been looking at Omnisphere 2. Cause it seem to have alot of options, both out of the box, but also for designing your own sounds.

Any advice?


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 3, 2016)

Omnisphere 2 is probably the way to go for adding flavor to your scores , but also take a look at U-He Zebra which is another popular synth for use with scoring . There is a nice add on called Dark Zebra as well as any of the preset add ons by The Unfinished for both Omnisphere and Zebra.


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 3, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> Omnisphere 2 is probably the way to go for adding flavor to your scores , but also take a look at U-He Zebra which is another popular synth for use with scoring . There is a nice add on called Dark Zebra as well as any of the preset add ons by The Unfinished for both Omnisphere and Zebra.



Can Omnisphere 2 take my personal samples and turn it into something totally different? Or do I need a synth like Harmor for that?


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes you now import your own sounds into Omnisphere and mangle them however you wish . There are 2 layers per patch but you can create multis within Omnisphere . They've also added granular synthesis so it will sound completely different . I suggest watching a lot of videos because there is a lot to cover with Omnisphere but it is really worth the money .


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 3, 2016)

Viegaard said:


> Can Omnisphere 2 take my personal samples and turn it into something totally different? Or do I need a synth like Harmor for that?



Harmor is a really interesting instrument, but I'm not sure about having just that as an alternative synth. I've used Zebra, Harmor, Wavegenerator/'Mapper, Waldorf Nave and Largo.

If you're looking for just one, Omnisphere is probably a fine choice. Besides my adoration of the sound, the main reason I default to Zebra/HZ is because I know that synth best.


----------



## Øivind (Dec 3, 2016)

Omnisphere 2 is awesome and imo a must have.
https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/omnisphere/

Native Instruments also has a synth where you can drag&drop your own samples on it.
Not tried it but looks pretty sweet. https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/form/

For pure synth i would recommend Diva or Zebra 2 from U-He, priceless stuffs.
https://www.u-he.com/cms/


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 3, 2016)

oivind_rosvold said:


> For pure synth i would recommend Diva or Zebra 2 from U-He, priceless stuffs.
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/



I think Diva is my second most used synth after Zebra, it is truly a wonder. I have to keep the quality at "draft" a lot, as the CPU drain is far from negligible.


----------



## Voider (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 3, 2016)

I concur with all the praise for omnisphere and Uhe if you want to go a bit off the beaten path you could look at something like granulate for Kontact that allows you to load your own samples and manipulate them with granular synthesis there is also granite which does not need kontact Alchemy if your on Mac and using logic X and Iris2 which may still be on sale for $49 something like serum also allows you to load in and build your own wavetables


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 3, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I concur with all the praise for omnisphere and Uhe if you want to go a bit off the beaten path you could look at something like granulate for Kontact that allows you to load your own samples and manipulate them with granular synthesis there is also granite which does not need kontact Alchemy if your on Mac and using logic X and Iris2 which may still be on sale for $49 something like serum also allows you to load in and build your own wavetables



Doesnt Omnisphere have a function where you can load in your own samples and manipulate them?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 3, 2016)

OMNI2 does but it's a single sample only and to be honest I haven't had a lot of luck using it. From the developers i have seen trying it I would say from the results I have heard have been very mixed. Eric has always said to not think that Omni is in any way a sampler. but Omni does so many other things well it's worth it for those alone



Viegaard said:


> Doesnt Omnisphere have a function where you can load in your own samples and manipulate them?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 6, 2016)

I also thought that as it was posted, there was a reason for the OP to post this there. I added a not for him to know I moved it. As usual, a 30 days "redirect link" will also be visible.


----------



## Chandler (Dec 6, 2016)

I would check out Synthmaster also. It can lots of differs sounds and they all sound good. Synthmaster One should be released soon, which will be a cut down simpler version, but with wavetable functionality added.

MPowersynth is also great, especially if you like to program things yourself. It has the best FX section of any synth.


----------



## audioverge (Feb 4, 2017)

Zebra 2 or Omnisphere will never let you down and also inspire every time you open up the synths.


----------

